# Groomer says i MUST get my puppy cut??



## jiffy (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi!! So hank is now almost 8 months old.. and we took him in for a face trim because he could barely see through his hairs. so when we took him for a face trim, our groomer really recommended that we get his whole body shaved because his puppy coat will be going and his adult coat is coming in...

I know they'll start to shed their puppy coat, but do i really need to get his whole body cut? i love his shaggyness and with winter coming i'd prefer that hes not shaved down 

Some pictures for you all


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

you might find that when that puppy coat comes out he is going to start to matt up like crazy, there are many of us who have had to go from the uber shaggy coat down to a close shave because of too many matts even with regular brushing they can creep up without warning. I am sure that is why the groomer said taht, that being said, it is your choice as to when you cut your dogs hair. perhaps doing a little trim would be bennificial an all over body trim and blow out to get rid of the deep down hair before it matts?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah I agree, it's totally your choice but once it goes into matts it's dire and it's fast! In terms of cold wet weather it's a lot easier to deal with short too, it doesn't hold the water so Hank won't be so shivery. I'd go down the haircut and equafleece route


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would say enjoy it while you can, it won't last!! but to be honest I'm sure the groomer has had many a customer upset that their hairy ball has to be virtually skinned because of the matts, you could keep him long, but if so you need to be really vigilant checking over with a comb daily, brushes just don't always reach the little matts that can start close to the skin under all the hair, you will end up having him cut much shorter once his adult coat is fully through, I would be willing to place a large bet on it! I wanted so badly to keep Dudley's coat long and to be honest I did well to keep the length on his body until 15 months, but by then he was just starting to look fatter every day, as his adult coat was thicker, I had already started trimming his face and legs so it wasn't such a shock to give him a shorter cut on his body, the coat changes unfortunately and there is nothing we can do to stop it!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Dudley is gorgeous Dawn and he's a lot longer than I dare go! We keep meeting lovely shaggy hared poos and I love them but I haven't the time to look after it!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Even combing daily the matts find a way. You can groom them, then sit down and cuddle them an hour later and there is a big Matt. Where the devil it came from goodness knows. So a I say, keep him shaggy for as long as possible and then once the matts start. Get him cut. Both ways are beautiful.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yours both look lovely at the moment Marylin and I class that as quite long nowadays!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aww, thank you. They get combed daily. Eyes, ears and teeth too. I find this length perfect for us.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmmm we all dread that first drastic cut and saying goodbye to the puppy fur, but it is inevitable......
But hey - it grows back!! And matts again!!! x


----------



## Millie123 (Oct 8, 2014)

I know exactly how you are feeling! My 7 month old was a lovely long haired bundle until a few weeks ago and the matts started coming thick and fast- huge ones too. We really wanted to keep it long but knew realistically it couldn't be maintained. I looked at the grooming instructions thread here and a found picture- one the first page, scroll down and flounder_1 has a before and after picture. We took this picture with us to the groomer and said we did want to keep some length like in the picture. I was so nervous about seeing him but actually love his cut and it's so much easier to manage. We were out in muddy fields yesterday and really felt the benefit! So although I don't think you need to go drastically short, a cut might be good. At the end of the day he's yours, and you choose what to do!


----------



## jiffy (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone so much for this..it really helped!!


----------

